# What is it with Ga, SC, NC, KY ?



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Been wondering more about this since I've become interested in rescue, why does it seem those states frequently have Goldens on death row ?
What about the other 46 states? If that is "normal" for each state, are we loosing goldens left & right that get PTS undetected?


----------



## sampsons mommy (Mar 15, 2009)

what is PTS? post traumatic stress disorder?


----------



## Nikki Boy (Mar 14, 2009)

WLR - where did you get those stats - I live in NC never heard that about Golden's.


----------



## SimTek (Dec 21, 2007)

PTS is put to sleep...


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

PTS is 'put to sleep.' I commented in a thread recently about all the goldens needing rescue in Georgia and Kentucky. It does seem that the bulk of the goldens needing rescue come from only a few states. I can recall only 1 in California (although I'm sure there have been more). Homeward Bound took in 810 dogs in 2008, but it appears that some states have more options for pulling goldens from shelters (or keeping them from ever entering a shelter) than do some other states.


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

PTS as in Put to Sleep........

Can't say anything about stats, and perhaps I am wrong about NC, (I humbly repent) but from what I've been reading here over the last few months these states seem, to me, to have the most number of GR's at risk.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I have read some articles recently that do assert that the southern states have much more of a problem. I know we rarely get a Golden into the shelters up here and on the rare occasion one comes, they are almost immediately adopted out.


----------



## sampsons mommy (Mar 15, 2009)

oh thats awful. i am sorry i asked. we have a rescue here in new mexico.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I think the reason there are more in the southern states is that they can have unheated kennels and people think they can make lots of money breeding goldens. Here in the far northeast there are very few rescue goldens and there are regular transports of dogs from the south to the northeast to find new homes.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

We here in Missouri are the capitol of Puppy Mills and there are plenty of goldens that get put to sleep before rescues can get to them... Very sad


----------



## Nikki Boy (Mar 14, 2009)

I live in the Raleigh area of NC and never see Golden's in the SPCA or other sites in area - if they are they get adopted quickly as there are many Pit bull type dogs in the shelters - however we do have some Golden Rescue's closest being Neuse River Golden Rescue. Golden's and Lab's probably most popular dogs in Wake County but I do not know about the rest of the State, would make sad to know other wise.


----------



## Nikki Boy (Mar 14, 2009)

BTW NC just found out we have the highest unemployment rate in the nation. Shelters are probably hurting so if a dog ends up there - and I have heard of people surrendering dogs because they cannot afford them any longer that could be the problem. Not sure if this is allowed but here are available Golden's from Rescue in NC

http://www.goldenrescuenc.org/available_dogs.html


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> I think the reason there are more in the southern states is that they can have unheated kennels and people think they can make lots of money breeding goldens. Here in the far northeast there are very few rescue goldens and there are regular transports of dogs from the south to the northeast to find new homes.


You're right about that. Memphis Area GRR (from which I got Gage) has a very active adoption and transport program that sends dogs to the NE states.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> We here in Missouri are the capitol of Puppy Mills and there are plenty of goldens that get put to sleep before rescues can get to them... Very sad


 
Bingo. MO, Iowa, Kansas, GA, KY - all big puppy mill states.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Not too many Goldens in shelters here. And if one pops up, there's a waiting list for them.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Nikki Boy said:


> I live in the Raleigh area of NC and never see Golden's in the SPCA or other sites in area - if they are they get adopted quickly as there are many Pit bull type dogs in the shelters - however we do have some Golden Rescue's closest being Neuse River Golden Rescue. Golden's and Lab's probably most popular dogs in Wake County but I do not know about the rest of the State, would make sad to know other wise.


 We actually pull a lot of goldens from the shelters, in Wake County and in many other counties. Purebreds, puppies and adults. I am a foster home for NRGRR and have been for 6 years. Both my boys came from shelters as pups. Jasper at 4 1/2 months old and Danny at 5 months old. 

Feel free to contact me if you are interested in working with the rescue. We need transporters, foster homes, infoline people, volunteers at all of our events, etc.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Nikki Boy said:


> BTW NC just found out we have the highest unemployment rate in the nation. Shelters are probably hurting so if a dog ends up there - and I have heard of people surrendering dogs because they cannot afford them any longer that could be the problem. Not sure if this is allowed but here are available Golden's from Rescue in NC
> 
> http://www.goldenrescuenc.org/available_dogs.html


 That is the group I work with and my foster is on the site under available.

There is also Triad Golden Rescue, Charlotte Golden Rescue and Cape Fear Golden Rescue in NC.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Welcome to the South- land of outside dogs that don't get HW prevention and aren't cared for. Florida is somewhat exempt- we have enough people without that mentality here to rescue the dogs from the segment of our population that does treat dogs like garbage. The possible exception here is pit bulls (far too many of them to save, and most of the good homes don't want them) and Greyhounds (we have more racing than the rest of the USA combined, and no where near enough homes, even though thousands do get adopted).


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I live in SC and have rescued four Golden or GoldenXs and one BassettX puppy (I found him). It seems we have way more dogs of all breeds at the shelters, by the road etc.
I know my two Golden or X pound rescues were turned down by the Golden rescue. The first one was a big beautiful redhead probably 4 or 5, who looked like a pure golden. I'm not sure why they turned him down. He was always rather timid (scared of ME for 3 months), not house broken and not neutered but I didn't see any other problems. My second pound rescue was turned down because he was older, had a problem with confinement (still does), not neutered and male dog aggressive and they couldn't foster him as a result. Thye had too many dogs and "couldn't take one with problems". Chance was the first pound rescue and he died 2 years and 4 months ago from liver cancer.  However, he had a great life with me for just over 2 years and learned to love me. I don't have good pictures because he never got over his fear of the camera. I still have Copper (the second pound rescue) and he gets along with everything here at old McDonals's farm (including my male BassettX), but it took some work. I still wouldn't trust him to meet a strange male dog off leash, but that's not a problem. He's my baby.
It seems that no one wants the adult or older dogs and there are just too many down here. I won't go to the pound because I can't stand to see them and not bring them home. I like to have two dogs at a time (my husband won't accept more ) and I'll let them know I can take a "hard case" once I can. Otherwise, I avoid the pound.
Whatever you guys up north are doing, I sure wish we would do it down here!


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Certainly NOT BRAGGING, but don't forget PA, we have a governor working on a bill to do away with our puppy mills (golden owner by the way )
Our largest concentration of puppy mills are owned by the Amish, they consider dogs as livestock.[

QUOTE=Pointgold;757327]Bingo. MO, Iowa, Kansas, GA, KY - all big puppy mill states.[/QUOTE]


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Hali's Mom said:


> Our largest concentration of puppy mills are owned by the Amish, they consider dogs as livestock.[QUOTE=
> 
> +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> Are there any groups monitoring them ?


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

So are they hiding behind their religion as justification for their puppy mills, or why do they do this? Even livestock deserve humane treatment.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Jackson'sMom said:


> So are they hiding behind their religion as justification for their puppy mills, or why do they do this? Even livestock deserve humane treatment.


 I don't think it's a matter of hiding behind their religion. The Amish are in world and time of their own. But I do think that the younger generations are seeing things differently. I saw a great documentary about the Amish last year. It was quite the eye opener.

Now the law needs to be enforced with them, that's for sure! Regardless of how they think of animals.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

They may well live in a world of their own and eschew electricity, motor vehicles, etc. But they are still residents and citizens of the U.S. and whatever state they live in, and need to be held accountable for their actions and treatment of animals, just as all of us are.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

I don't believe any one state is more or less "better or worse" then any other in terms of Goldens needing rescue. It is a nationwide problem and will continue to be so as long as BYB & puppy mills continue to make $$$$$$$. Where the difference occurs is there are states and communities that have a larger volunteer rescue base to draw on. As JacksonsMom stated, HBGRR rescued 810 dogs in 2008 so CA obviously has a very large abandonment problem. But, CA also has a more rescue intuned populace that recognizes the problem and steps up via volunteering and fundraising. As time goes on and Puppy Mills and BYB's are hopefully PTS business wise just remember that all of us here should continue to volunteer for rescue~we might not change the laws fast enough but we can save a lot of lives while we work at it.


----------



## Sophie's slave (Jul 1, 2007)

Sadly, I can add Oklahoma to the list of puppy mill states. This state is very unregulated when it comes to breeders and it shows. On any given Saturday, down 71st Street (our restaurant/shopping district here in Tulsa) there are people lined up to sell their pure bred puppies out of the back of their trucks. It's disgusting. I think some of the explanation comes down to the lack of regulation and oversight in the states mentioned.

On a positive note, several shelters in this area send a large number of dogs to areas in Colorado since there is a shortage (!!!) of unwanted dogs, mostly in the Boulder area. A bit like our own canine underground railroad. And Sooner Golden Retreiver Rescue works with rescues in the west.


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

I've noticed this too in SC and NC and think it spreads into the southern parts of VA too. Every shelter I've been to in SC and NC has had at least 1 golden... where I got Milly in Roanoke, VA there were 3 goldens that came in a few weeks apart (all non-related). When I picked up my cat from a shelter in Hickory, NC there were a handful of goldens--one of which I seriously considered taking home with me. In SC I've seen more labs than goldens, but still a lot of goldens in shelters.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Sophie's Slave, we don't have a shortage of goldens needing rescue in Colorado in general. However, if a golden shows up at Boulder Humane Society, they are always adopted within 24 hours if not less. GRRR placed 398 dogs in 2008, so once you leave the People's Republic of Boulder, you find lots of dogs needing help! If anyone at SGRR is sending dogs to Colorado soon, could you please ask them to drop Sophie off at my house?????


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Yeah you're one lucky duck if you find a Golden in a shelter here. As I have mentioned a few times, the local one here charges a double fee for them, since people want them so badly.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Illinois has at least three kill shelters or more*

I know Illinois has at least three or more Kill Shelters. Hancock County Pound in Quincy, IL is just one of them.

Just go to Petfinder and do a search for a Golden Retriever, put in your city and state and search for all Golden Rets. and you will see how many there are.


I will get the names. I have emld. As Good as Gold and Dirk's and Love a Golden Rescue in St. Louis for Goldens in IL.

Adams County Dog POund in West Union, OHIO, is full of puppy mill dogs and have Golden Rets. there almost always and I try to email rescues for them.

I've even heard of kill shelters in CT. This dumping of dogs by their owners and not caring for them is so widespread. Just look at Hoosier's story on this forum that Jami lovealwaysjami who lives in Indiana is fostering. Puppy mills are all over and they sell to dog stores-or they dump the unwanted ones at shelters to be put to sleep.

LOOK A BEAUTIFUL PATTI IN A NEW YORK SHELTER

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=8111058


----------



## Spudmom (Mar 10, 2007)

*National Stats on Golden Rescue*

We are currently collecting surveys from the almost 100 golden retriever rescues that are recognized by the Golden Retriever Club of America, National Rescue Committee. 

When the 2008 info is tabulated I will be happy to share with you. In the meantime here are some facts from 2007 survey:

Total dogs rescued: 10,466

Total spent on Vet care: $4,287,990 Yes, over 4 MILLION dollars!

Total volunteers working with rescues: 5,580

Staggering numbers and I expect the 2008 numbers to be even higher. To find the list of golden retriever rescues listed by state go to:http://www.grca-nrc.org

All rescues are feeling the pressure of the economy with lower donation and sadly increase in dogs being turned in. 

Deb Haggerty
Wester Regional Rep
GRCA-NRC


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Those are staggering numbers -- and just for a single breed.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I live in SC and have had contact with people "think they can make lots of money breeding" dogs. It is revolting. Here are some things I have been told about how they go about breeding an animal:
1) See a dog some where that is the breed of the bitch they want to breed
2) Ask the owner if their dog is a purebred: if it is, ask the person if they want to breed their dog (no checking of health etc)
3) Pay that dog's owner a fee (or offer one of the puppies)
4) After the bitch has been bred, give her really good dog food at the end of her pregnancy and after she gives birth (Purina Puppy Chow)
5) See the vet once during the pregnancy (or not)
6) Once puppies are born, take them to the flea market to sell. Ask anyone who comes into your home if they want to buy a purebred puppy.
7) If the puppies can't be sold and it is getting too expensive to feed them, take them to the pound.
Sometimes it doesn't work out very well as a money maker. One woman told me her husband paid someone $500 for her bitch to be bred and then she only sold a couple of the puppies--the rest were taken to the pound.
Oh, well, maybe next time.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I know that here in San Diego, we have only ONE breed specific Golden rescue, and that seems to be plenty for the Golden population in shelters. I honestly have NEVER seen a Golden listed on the website for either of the 3 shelters in the county... its 99% pit mixes. Either the rescue snatches the Goldens up quickly, or most people with Goldens surrender them directly to rescues around here.. I don't know... but its not easy to get a rescue Golden in this area, and that's a great thing IMO. 

I always thought the problem in that area (midwest mainly) was that there are so many puppy mills located there.


----------



## Spudmom (Mar 10, 2007)

Marlene,

We are fortunate in CA that the golden rescues are active and shelters do connect rescue. Because Homeward Bound has the sanctuary, and has volunteers up and down the state, an almost weekly transport is done between So.CA and Homeward Bound. Lately, I have noticed a lot of dogs from Lancaster area. 

As for San Diego area, if the local group can't take a golden, the LA group or HB jump in to help. Many volunteers are associated and work with more than one rescue group. 

One of the best parts about rescue is everyone working together for the dogs

Deb


----------

